# murray riding lawnmower will not start



## jamesw6777 (Jun 11, 2008)

My neighbor has a murray riding lawn mower (387002x92a) that will not start.The solenoid and the seat switch has been replaced.It worked for awhile then stoped again.I was looking at the instruction book and the starter does not have a parts number so I can not find the right starter. when you turn the key ,ther is a noise ,a clicking but it will not even sound lik it wants to start . The battery was also replaced.Any sudjestions?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Still sounds like a dead battery. I would pull the cables, clean the terminals real good, put battery on charger, CHECK fluid level, re install. Try again. Also if you have a meter check the charging system, since it ran for awhile battery may NOT be getting charged when running.


----------



## mhgcsuper (Oct 28, 2008)

That clicking sound could also be a bad solenoid or the new is not hooked up right. Take a screw driver and cross the terminals on the starter and that will rule out the bad battery. Can also do that with a piece of insulated wire. Make sure not to hold on to the metal part while you cross the terminals. It's only 12 v so it won't hurt...just a little tickle.


----------



## popcorc (Jan 26, 2010)

mhgcsuper said:


> That clicking sound could also be a bad solenoid or the new is not hooked up right. Take a screw driver and cross the terminals on the starter and that will rule out the bad battery. Can also do that with a piece of insulated wire. Make sure not to hold on to the metal part while you cross the terminals. It's only 12 v so it won't hurt...just a little tickle.


you don't want to start mixing up your wording might get confusing, be careful and dont touch the metal that you try to connect to the solenoid with as i have a big welt on my hand, trust me it doesnt tickle haha:laughing:


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

"Still sounds like a dead battery...."
Skymaster has good advice. Always start with a well-charged battery.

Can you identify where the clicking sound is coming from? Sometimes sounds can be confusing. It could help to disconnect sections between the battery and the starter to isolate the problem.

Also, there is probably an inline fuse.

Just to mention- the starter is part of the engine, not the lawnmower as such. Go to any online lawnmower parts dealer and you should be able to look up the starter if you need to. Or, just take the starter off and look on it.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Remove and clean all electrical terminals involved with the starting circuit. Riding mowers (by nature) are notorious for getting a small amount of corrosion under terminals which creates a bad electrical connection. I use a small hand-held wire brush to do this. As mentioned--have a fully charged battery. David


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

This thread is a year and a half old. I doubt the OP is around anymore, their last post was on 10-24-08. But I do agree it still sounds like the battery and or connections.


----------



## awmclamb71 (May 22, 2010)

My murray riding mower will not start, it is turning over. Sounds like it is not firing, but the spark plug is arching. The motor just turns over and over but never starts.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

awmclamb71-
Start a new thread please.


----------

